# Dragging note to change duration



## Martin S (Aug 24, 2021)

Is this working for you? It’s completely hit & miss for me…mostly miss (iPad Pro/Pencil 2 on latest OS)

99% of the times, I can only move the note head within the bar, and mostly the note ends up deleting itself. When I occasionally get it to work, the next note I try, ends up being deleted…Quite frustrating..


----------



## rsg22 (Aug 24, 2021)

I didn't even know this was a feature until recently - but I'm in a similar boat, can't seem to get it to work consistently. I'm sure there's a trick to it that I'm missing...


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 24, 2021)

I seem to have had better (not consistent, though) luck by briefly pausing with the pencil on the note (having turned it blue) before swiping to the right or left. YMMV, of course.


----------



## MadLad (Aug 24, 2021)

Pseudonym said:


> I seem to have had better (not consistent, though) luck by briefly pausing with the pencil on the note (having turned it blue) before swiping to the right or left. YMMV, of course.


Yes, that's how it works. You have to tap it and hold it with the pencil, wait until it turns blue and then you drag it to the left or right. Figuring out how far is another story.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes, and sometimes I do exactly that, and...nothing.
Other times I very carefully select a note with the lasso tool, and again...nothing. The note remains unselected.
I guess there is room for improvement.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 24, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Yes, that's how it works. You have to tap it and hold it with the pencil, wait until it turns blue and then you drag it to the left or right. Figuring out how far is another story.


That’s what I do, and in one score in particular, as soon as I move the blue note, it disappears/deletes itself. In other scores I may have more luck, but it’s still quite inconsistent. I wonder if it’s because the score in question is in ‘transposing score’ mode? I have a little more luck in non-transposing scores, although I fail to see what difference this should make in this regard..


----------



## MadLad (Aug 24, 2021)

Sometimes it might just be a bug. Unfortunately, I encounter this from timte to time where just one specific note is bugged, be it the playback or the pitch or whatever else. Also, I discovered these bugs increase if you import an .xml file instead of writing it originally in Staffpad.

Have you tried deleting the whole bar and rewriting it to check out if the problem persists? This sometimes resolves the bug.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 24, 2021)

MadLad said:


> Have you tried deleting the whole bar and rewriting it to check out if the problem persists? This sometimes resolves the bug.


I’ve tried that as well and this bug appears in any bar of the entire score which was written from scratch in StaffPad.

Well, it’s not the end of the world, though..Just wondered if other users had similar experiences with this feature. Here’s hoping for some of the bugs to be ironed out in the forthcoming update


----------



## brandowalk (Aug 24, 2021)

It used to work for me. Now it rarely does. Hopefully it will get an improvement in the next update as it’s a nice feature. Also hoping the same functionality for rests!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Aug 25, 2021)

In an older version it always worked, but I think they changed something in the engine so that you can't change the note duration it if the engine "thinks" the note value does not work regarding the time signature. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Aug 26, 2021)

Mostly, this works well for me. . . . mostly. When I am having trouble with changing a duration, I find that select/cut/paste the measure solves the issue. The most common thing I see is that when I press on a notehead, the note moves, and it will keep moving. It is bizarre.


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 29, 2021)

Jett Hitt said:


> Mostly, this works well for me. . . . mostly. When I am having trouble with changing a duration, I find that select/cut/paste the measure solves the issue. The most common thing I see is that when I press on a notehead, the note moves, and it will keep moving. It is bizarre.


I just experienced that self-propelled moving note for the first time. It truly is bizarre!


----------

